# e-mail



## gaer

Split from here


			
				heidita said:
			
		

> Kajjo, schreibt man _e-mail_ nicht so?


 Email, as one word, is also correct according to my spellchecker and is the spelling I use because it is faster to type. 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

gaer said:
			
		

> Email, as one word, is also correct according to my spellchecker and is the spelling I use because it is faster to type.
> 
> Gaer


 
Immer klein geschrieben? Oder auch gross? Eigentlich ist es doch ein Brief.


----------



## Henryk

> 2) Für email gibt es viele Schreibweisen, groß und klein, mit und ohne Bindestrich -- ich halte es derzeit einfach wie im Englischen, denn es ist halt ein englischer Begriff. So richtig zufrieden bin aber auch ich damit nicht (email, e-mail, E-Mail, ..)


E-Mail kleingeschrieben?  Darf man das?


----------



## Krümelmonster

Laut Duden gilt nur "E-Mail" als korrekt. Klein oder ohne Bindestrich empfinde ich es - wie Henryk - als falsch. (Email gibt es als Wort auch, aber mit anderer Bedeutung!)


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Immer klein geschrieben? Oder auch gross? Eigentlich ist es doch ein Brief.


Tut mir Leid, falsche Sprache!!!!

I thought your question was about English.  

Leo shows both Email and E-Mail, but now that we are talking about what is right and wrong in German, I would not even dare answer!

Arrgh, one short sentence and also I am confused. Is Leid the new spelling, the old, or has it never changed. I thought it used to be lower case (leid).  

(I mean in this particular phrase…)

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Laut Duden gilt nur "E-Mail" als korrekt. Klein oder ohne Bindestrich empfinde ich es - wie Henryk - als falsch. (Email gibt es als Wort auch, aber mit anderer Bedeutung!)


Die Grundregel heißt ja auch schließlich: "Substantive werden großgeschrieben."


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:
			
		

> Die Grundregel heißt ja auch schließlich: "Substantive werden großgeschrieben."



Da hast Du prinzipiell recht... und wie bildest Du den Plural von E-Mail? E-Mails?

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Da hast Du prinzipiell recht... und wie bildest Du den Plural von E-Mail? E-Mails?
> 
> Kajjo


Ja natürlich. Wie bei anderen Fremdwörtern auch wird das Wort in der Herkunftssprache pluralisiert, schließlich ist es kein deutsches Wort.


----------



## heidita

Das ist ja fruchtbar! Ich dachte die Schreibweise wäre mehr oder weniger klar?

Da sieht man

*eMails,* zusammen und grosses M
*Email,* susammen und grosses E
*E-Mails*, beides gross
*email,* klein

Hilfe! http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=emails%2Bdeutsch&meta=


----------



## Henryk

_*eMails,* zusammen und grosses M  _
_Die Schreibweise ist Schwachsinn. Das ist wie DaimlerChrysler zusammengeschrieben und mit großem C. Zudem fangen Substantive groß an._
_*Email,* susammen und grosses E  _
_Find ich zwar nicht so toll, ist aber an sich okay._
_*E-Mails*, beides gross  _
_Ich präferiere diese Version._
_*email,* klein  _
_Unsinn, Substantive werden großgeschrieben._


----------



## Krümelmonster

"Email" kommt einem richtig vor, weil man es schon oft so gelesen hat, aber eigentlich geht es dabei um das Material (Emaille) und ist zur Bezeichnung von elektronischen Nachrichten eigentlich nicht korrekt.


----------



## Henryk

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> "Email" kommt einem richtig vor, weil man es schon oft so gelesen hat, aber eigentlich geht es dabei um das Material (Emaille) und ist zur Bezeichnung von elektronischen Nachrichten eigentlich nicht korrekt.


Ja, das ist ein wenig prekär, da man es im Englischen auch ohne Bindestrich schreiben kann. Ich sähe es nicht als deutlich falsch ein, nur eben als verwirrend.


----------



## Kajjo

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> "Email" kommt einem richtig vor, weil man es schon oft so gelesen hat, aber eigentlich geht es dabei um das Material (Emaille) und ist zur Bezeichnung von elektronischen Nachrichten eigentlich nicht korrekt.



Das, was du meinst, schreibt man eigentlich "Emaille" -- anders habe ich das noch nie gesehen, aber der Duden führt in der Tat beide Versionen.

Ebenso führt der Duden die Schreibweise Email für elektronische Post.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:
			
		

> _*eMails,* zusammen und grosses M  _
> _Die Schreibweise ist Schwachsinn. Das ist wie DaimlerChrysler zusammengeschrieben und mit großem C. Zudem fangen Substantive groß an._
> _*Email,* susammen und grosses E  _
> _Find ich zwar nicht so toll, ist aber an sich okay._
> _*E-Mails*, beides gross  _
> _Ich präferiere diese Version._
> _*email,* klein  _
> _Unsinn, Substantive werden großgeschrieben._


 
Hast Du mal auf die Seite geschaut? So viele schwachsinnige Menschen kann es doch nicht geben...Warum nicht eMail, am Ende steht e für ein Adjektiv.

Kajjo, wenn Du email klein und zusammen geschreiben hast, siehst Du es sicher auch öfters so?


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Heidi,
richtig, ich sehe _email_ sehr oft klein und zusammengeschrieben. Nun schreibe ich aber auch sehr viele emails sowohl auf Englisch als auch auf Deutsch. Ich habe es mir einfach so angewöhnt.

Früher war _email_ vielleicht eher so ein Fall wie die Verwendung von lateinischen oder französischen Wörten oder Redewendungen, die man dann kursiv setzt. Inzwischen sind emails aber derart verbreitet, daß man das Wort als deutsches Wort auffassen muß.

Ich muß daher Henryk rechtgeben: Im Deutschen werden Substantive kategorisch großgeschrieben und auch ich verteidige gerne das Deutsche gegen Anglizismen, insbesondere gegen solche, die den Satzbau und die Rechtschreibung beeinflussen.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:
			
		

> Hast Du mal auf die Seite geschaut? So viele schwachsinnige Menschen kann es doch nicht geben...


Heutzutage schreibt doch jeder, wie er will.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das, was du meinst, schreibt man eigentlich "Emaille"



Das weiß ich, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht in meiner Erläuterung als Emaille aufgeführt. Ich habe die Schreibweise ohne -le auch nur aus meinen Duden-Recherchen übernommen... allerdings fand ich da keinen Hinweis auf Email als elektronische Post... vielleicht hab ich es überlesen?
Jedenfalls kann man ja einfach E-Mail verwenden, wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will und wenn man es anders liest, weiß man ja trotzdem, was gemeint ist...
Verwunderlich, dass dieser Faden noch nicht aufgespalten wurde, so wie wir vom Topic abgekommen sind...


----------



## Kajjo

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Ich habe die Schreibweise ohne -le auch nur aus meinen Duden-Recherchen übernommen...



Ich habe auf www.duden.de einfach email eingegeben und der zweite Hit ist das, was wir jetzt als E-Mail bezeichnen... 



			
				Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Verwunderlich, dass dieser Faden noch nicht aufgespalten wurde, so wie wir vom Topic abgekommen sind...



Da hast Du aber recht... 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Verwunderlich, dass dieser Faden noch nicht aufgespalten wurde, so wie wir vom Topic abgekommen sind...


I was just thinking the same thing. 

Let me clarify the issue in English, then perhaps all of you will see a parallel. Merriam Webster accepts only "e-mail", with the hyphen. My Microsoft spellchecker accepts only "email" and does not even recognize "e-mail". I would be inclined to accept MW's version in a formal situation, but I think it is inevitable that "email" will eventually take over. "E-mail" is defined both as electronic communication in general in the form of "mail" and an "e-mail message".

At this time it appear that "E-Mail" in German is considered more correct, formally, at least in more conservative sources, but I think the odds are that "Email" will eventually prevail, for two reasons. First, "email" is becoming so common in English. Second, and this is more important, I think—it is quicker to type. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich muß daher Henryk rechtgeben: Im Deutschen werden Substantive kategorisch großgeschrieben und auch ich verteidige gerne das Deutsche gegen Anglizismen, insbesondere gegen solche, die den Satzbau und die Rechtschreibung beeinflussen.


 
Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Substantive werden großgeschrieben, deswegen halte ich - wie früher schon besprochen - "pdf-Datei" ebenso sinnlos wie "e-Mail" oder "eMail". Letzteres sieht übrigens wie ein Luftpostunternehmen oder so aus. Dass das "e" für ein Adjektiv steht, ist auch nicht sinnvoll, denn dann müssten wir es auch "e Mail" schreiben. Aber dass das nicht richtig ist, sind wir uns sicher einig, oder?


----------



## MrMagoo

Henryk said:
			
		

> Ja, das ist ein wenig prekär, da man es im Englischen auch ohne Bindestrich schreiben kann. Ich sähe es nicht als deutlich falsch ein, nur eben als verwirrend.


 
Das findest nicht nur Du: 

a) Vor einigen Wochen las ich in einem älteren Wörterbuch von 1950, als ich plötzlich auf den Eintrag "Email" stieß - im ersten Moiment dachte ich "Wie.... e-Mails schon vor 65 Jahren??" ... aber nur einen Moment lang 

b) Und auch ein Radiosprecher kam nicht ganz zurecht mit "Email":
http://www.radiopannen.de/mp3/es008.mp3




Übrigens schreibe ich "e-Mail", schon seitdem es e-Mails gibt...
"Email" vermeide ich kategorisch aus oben genannten Gründen.
Bei mir heißt's nur "Emaille", wenn es um den Stoff geht.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Nanexa

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen, wie im Deutschen die korrekte Schreibweise von email ist? Ich brauch das für meine Internetseite.
Unser Webbüro schreibt es immer eMail, jedoch kommt mir das ungewohnt vor. Ich selbst schreibe immer _email,_ das gefällt mir aber so auch nicht richtig. 
Wird das englische Wort _mail _hier eingedeutscht als Nomen behandelt und groß geschrieben? und somit wäre dann _elektronische Mail_ also _eMail_ richtig? oder _e-Mail_?
Weiß hier jemand Antwort? 
Vielen Dank schon mal
und viele Grüße
Nanexa


----------



## Kajjo

Die Threads wurden ja schon zusammengeführt, aber als Service noch einmal die Zusammenfassung:

Korrekt sind nur die Schreibweisen _Email_ und _E-Mail.

_Kajjo


----------



## Nanexa

oh, ich gestehe ich hab nicht nachgeschaut, ob darüber schon was geschrieben wurde. 
Vielen Dank für den Service!  

Gruß
Nanexa


----------



## Sepia

Henryk said:


> Die Grundregel heißt ja auch schließlich: "Substantive werden großgeschrieben."



Die Argumentation ist aber hier nicht durchgreifend logisch, denn adjektive würden dann auch klein geschrieben gehören - also e-Mail.

Warum die Duden-Redaktion unbedingt "Elektronische" groß haben will, wissen die wohl selber nicht.

Einer der ersten Internet-Anbieter in Deutschland, Deutsche Telekom, schrieb übrigens so: eMail.


----------



## MrMagoo

Sepia said:


> Die Argumentation ist aber hier nicht durchgreifend logisch, denn adjektive würden dann auch klein geschrieben gehören - also e-Mail.
> 
> Warum die Duden-Redaktion unbedingt "Elektronische" groß haben will, wissen die wohl selber nicht.


 
Die scheinen mir eher große Emaille-Pötte auf ihren Tischen stehen zu haben - Glühwein mit ordentlich Schuß - anders kann ich's mir auch nicht erklären, wie die Duden Leute auf solcherlei Ideen kommen. Der gute Konrad würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, wenn er sowas lesen müßte. 
Wie erwähnt: Ich schreibe schon immer "e-Mail", für mich die logischste Schreibweise.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

Some things to consider:

Although MW curiously has not yet acknowledged that the spelling "email" is by far more common today, Cambridge has:

source

The spelling "email" is given as first choice for both the noun and the verb. One word.

If you type "e-mail" in a Google search, it will immediately ask if you mean "email". This is, of course, about English.

Why make things difficult? "Email" is now a noun. Period.

DWDS

Suchwort *E-mail* nicht im Wörterbuch gefunden!
*Email,* das; -s, -s [emaj], süddt. österr.  <[I]franz.[/I]> [I]s.[/I] Emaille:

I'm not saying that "E-mail" is wrong or that "e-Mail" is not logical, but email, Email, in either language, is simple and faster to type.


----------



## Gio77

heidita said:


> Warum nicht eMail, am Ende steht e für ein Adjektiv.


 
Natürlich will ich diese Angelegenheit nicht komplizieren (das möchte ich besonders Gaer sagen ), aber folgender Link kann eine Antwort auf Heiditas Frage geben und ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema darstellen:

http://www.korrekturen.de/beliebte_fehler/email.html

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Nanexa

Und die Adresse der E-Mail ist dann die 

E-Mail-Adresse?
oder
E-Mailadresse?

Gruß
Nanexa


----------



## Kajjo

Entweder die E-Mail-Adresse, die Email-Adresse oder die Emailadresse.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Die Argumentation ist aber hier nicht durchgreifend logisch, denn adjektive würden dann auch klein geschrieben gehören - also e-Mail.Warum die Duden-Redaktion unbedingt "Elektronische" groß haben will, wissen die wohl selber nicht.


Das ist zwar lustig, aber natürlich nicht ernstgemeint, oder? So etwas verwirrt doch nur Sprachschüler!

Substantivische Komposita werden im Deutschen wie alle Substantive natürlich großgeschrieben. Ob die Bestandteile aus Verben, Adjektiven oder Substantiven abgeleitet sind, spielt dafür doch gar keine Rolle. Auch der Bindestrich ist nur eine Form der Schreibweise und verändert nicht die Tatsache, daß ein zusammengesetztes Wort eindeutig einer Wortklasse zugeordnet werden kann und die Bestandteile ihre Zugehörigkeit verlieren. 

In unserem Falle bedeutet das, daß "E-Mail", egal in welcher Schreibweise, zu recht als Substantiv empfunden wird. Daher wird der erste Buchstabe großgeschrieben. Natürlich könnte man das Wort als fremdsprachig auffassen und kursiv setzen: "Ich habe eine _email_ erhalten." -- eine solche Form ist heute aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Sepia schrieb: 





> Einer der ersten Internet-Anbieter in Deutschland, Deutsche Telekom, schrieb übrigens so: eMail.


 
Wir müssen unterscheiden zwischen der richtigen Schreibweise und eventuellen Warenzeichen oder Firmenschreibweisen, die falsche Schreibweisen verwenden, weil sie sich abheben müssen. 

Bei sehr neuen Wörtern dauert es außerdem einige Zeit, bis sich eine der Schreibweisen durchsetzt.


----------

